# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Juego magico-foril, ¿qué efecto crearías con esto?

## Marvel

Estando en una sesión de autohipnosis, se me ha ocurrido de repente que para practicar nuestra imaginación mágica, un juego de este tipo vendría bien (y eso que no soy de participar en juegos de foros).

El juego es sencillo. Un forero dice un objeto, y el siguiente dice que efecto o juego haría con ese objeto, y pondría uno nuevo para el que le sigue.

Por ejemplo:

Si el que hubiera posteado antes de mi dice "bufanda", yo podría decir que haría el truco de rodear el cuello con ella, y quitármela de un tirón atravesandolo de detrás a delante.

Después pondría un objeto, y el que voy a poner va a ser ya el bueno para que juegue el siguiente.

El objeto es un bolígrafo (empezando fácil).

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Buenisimo,, me gusto.. me prendo.. arranco motores no mas... Pero busquemos objetos poco cotidiano y efecto en lo posible comparando o dando un indicio de como hacerlo...

por ejemplo
Cable de teléfono ese de rulitos... (Levitar) como si fuese la cuerda fakir pero de un lado el teléfono y del otro el aparato...

Bueno mi objeto es..... Una ficha de ajedrez.. sea peón caballo, rey etc..

----------


## pableton

No sé cómo lo haría todo, pero me encantaría verlo:

En el tablero sólo las negras, dispuestas para la partida. Yo, como soy mago voy a jugar sin fichas, con fichas invisibles. Cantando jugadas voy haciendo desaparecer una a una cada ficha del tablero, diciendo que mi alfil se come su peón, etc. Haciéndolas desaparecer en mis manos una a una... Cada cual de una forma diferente. Cuando sólo queda el rey, sin tocarlo lo haces caer mágicamente con un pase. Luego lo coges y en losas manos transformas el rey negro en un rey blanco. Y cuando te apartas todo el tablero está dispuesto con las fichas pero ahora blancas.

Y planteo ¿qué harías tú con una cámara de fotos?

----------


## Marvel

Daría a escoger una carta, y le pediría al espectador que la sostuviera levantada, pero con el dorso en mi dirección, y la cara en la suya.
Después sacaría el móvil y con su cámara (o quizás también pudiera hacerlo con una digital) haría una foto a la carta. A continuación le enseñaría la foto, y en lugar de estar por el dorso, estaría por la cara, desvelando así que carta es.

¿Y tu que harías con un spray para aliviar torceduras?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno usaría el spray para monedas.. diría que alivia dolores y los desaparece... Tendría dos monedas en la mano palma arriba y al tirar el spray solo me quedaría una.. una desaparición casi a la vista del publico..

También diría que el spray penetra al interior buscando los dolores.. pondría la otra moneda dentro de algún vaso (cubilete) y al tirar el spray y voltear ya no este mas la moneda...

Y luego dentro de la tapa del spray aparecerán las dos monedas desaparecidas...

Que harías tu con una pipa?

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno, si es una pipa de girasol o de calabaza la plantaría y en cuestión de unos 20 segundos crecería un árbol entero que de golosinas de fruto. Comestibles claro. 

 Si es una pipa de fumar, la encendería y  el humo de la pipa adoptaría formas caprichosas pero reconocibles que, mágicamente, se volverían tangibles al pasar la mano.

 ¿que harías con un calzoncillo (limpio)?

----------


## Marvel

Aclaro una cosa antes de responder. El juego es también un ejercicio. Hay que pensar como conseguirías el efecto, aunque no lo reveles. Pero si hay que imaginar como sería, tanto si intentas realizarlo como si no.

¿Qué haría con un calzoncillo limpio? Pues me lo quitaría sin haberme sacado los pantalones primero, tal como hacían en la película Zoolander.

Cuéntame que harías con un ventilador.

----------


## Tereso

Con el ventilador apuntando directamente hacia mí, lanzaría un mazo de cartas y éste lanzaría todas las cartas no elegidas hacia mí, excepto una elegida, que quedaría pegada al ventilador.

¿Qué harías tú con un foco?

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Eh! que yo los míos podría hacerlos. El primero el que sepa un poco de historia mágica puede hacerse una idea (otra cosa es lo que haya que cambiar para que funcione con público de hoy, y también lo pensé)

 Y el segundo se aplica un poco de tecnología de hoy por aquí y un poco de manipulación por allá y se podría hacer (aunque no tengo pasta ni conocimientos totales para hacer ninguno).

 Y no digo más que en abierto no se revelan trucos.

----------


## Marvel

Jajaja, me refería a lo que decía Pableton de que no sabía como hacerlo pero le gustaría verlo, aunque caí en la cuenta algunos posts después.
Lo único que lo que dices de que te faltan conocimientos totales, entiendo que te refieres a que deberías practicarlo un poco (suponiendo que tengas los materiales que necesitas). Por ahí no hay problema.

Ya que estamos, sigo con el juego...
El foco lo desenchufaría de donde estuviera colgado, lo dejaría en el suelo, me alejaría un par de metros y haría que se encendiera sin tocarlo.

¿Qué harías con una trompeta?

----------


## Tereso

> ¿Qué harías con una trompeta?


Montaría un Mariachi, y desaparecería unos tequilas. Yo sé que no es muy mágico, pero es lo que aquí se acostumbra  :Wink1:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Ademas de compartir con Tereso.. de dentro de la trompeta mientras tocaría una balada haría aparecer y desaparecer naipes...

Que harías tu con una botella de tequila?

----------


## Tereso

> Ademas de compartir con Tereso.. de dentro de la trompeta mientras tocaría una balada haría aparecer y desaparecer naipes...
> 
> Que harías tu con una botella de tequila?


Cambio de botella de tequila por ramo de rosas en una serenata y un besote a mi morena... AY DIOS.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## pableton

Ojo, que el del ajedrez es muy posible... Pero seguimos con trompeta...

----------


## Marvel

Pableton, no digo que no sea posible, digo que hacemos un ejercicio mayor de pensamiento si tratamos de planear mentalmente el juego, o por lo menos el efecto. Si no lo quereis hacer así no vamos a ser tan estrictos, pero vamos, es como me lo había imaginado, de hecho, estoy dándole vueltas a ver en que situación puedo hacer el del calzoncillo!!

Al mariachi Tereso le ha podido el alma fiestera y no ha dicho un nuevo objeto, jajaja.
Venga, lo digo yo por vosotros. 

¿Qué se os ocurre con un saco de dormir?

----------


## sann

con un saco de dermir haria un efecto de metamorfosis, me meto en el saco, se me cierra bien cerrado y... chan!!! al abrirlo una preciosa tia buena con grandes pechotes sale de ahi, (en cuanto al gimmick, no vale hacerse un cambio de sexo xD

ah y un objeto, masajeador_cabeza.jpg un masajeador de cabeza!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Con el masajeador de cabeza haría carta pescada.., y/o/U transformación a paraguas..

Que harías tu con un perfume (lleno o vació)

----------


## jonathan25

Con un perfume (lleno) diria que es el perfume del dinero,y de cada "chis.chis" haria aparecer una moneda.
Diria tambien que el dinero igual que vieene se va,entonces haria desaparecer una a una las monedas,cada una de forma distinta,la intencion seria que las monedas volviensen al sitio de donde han venido,pero como son algo juguetonas estas aparecen todas a la vez del tapón del perfume..y terminamos diciendo que no hay mejor sitio para no perder el dinero que la cartera,entonces se saca.la cartera y guardamos ya las monedas..
Y tu,que harias con un cenicero?

----------


## Aminoliquid

Con un cenicero,si es de cristal haría apariciones y desapariciones de objetos de esponjas.Todas muy visuales y a un ritmofrenético!!
Podría moldear cigarros y puros de esponjas y darle una mano de pintura bien realista y así jugar con ellos creando una bonita rutína de bar y explicando los efectos nocivos del tabaco.
O diria que es un cenicero mágico que es imposible de llenarlo o mancharlo ya que todo cigarro que entra en el...desaparece!!!

Y tu?? Que harias con un peluche :Confused: 


P.D: Marvel,muchas felicidades por abrir este hilo!! Me parece una grandísima aportación ya que veo fundamental para el estudio de la magia este tipo de ejercicios para potenciar la imaginación,además que es muy divertido y entretenido.Gracias!!

----------


## jonathan25

Yo con un peluche daria a elegir una carta y que la firmaran...esta viajaria dentro del peluche..lo destriparia!!para que sacasen.la carta y vieran que es la suya..
Aunque no estaria mal oir otra opcion de peluche..
Tu que harias con un mechero?aparte de hacerlo desaparecer..

----------


## Marvel

> Marvel,muchas felicidades por abrir este hilo!! Me parece una grandísima aportación ya que veo fundamental para el estudio de la magia este tipo de ejercicios para potenciar la imaginación,además que es muy divertido y entretenido.Gracias!!


 ¡Gracias a tí!

Yo daría a escoger una carta, y pediría al espectador que la frote con el mechero por su dorso. Explicaría que en algunas tribus africanas los hechiceros de la tribu se comunican con los espíritus a traves del fuego de las antorchas, pues estas son capaces de captar esas energías, y que yo modestamente, voy a intentar captar la energía que desprende la carta con el fuego del mechero.

Después de que la frotara bien, se lo pediría de vuelta, y cogería un papel en blanco. Después le pegaría fuego con el mechero, y aunque aparente que lo está quemando, en realidad lo que ocurre es que aparece un dibujo quemado con la forma de la carta escogida.

Y ya que estamos luego hago el mechero desaparecer... jajaja

¿Con qué me sorprenderías usando una silla de oficina con ruedas?

----------


## jonathan25

La guinda del pastel es hacer desaparecer el mechero sino no hay juego...jejjee

----------


## sann

Con un mechero un juego de paletas, como jean-luc bertrand, o quizá robarle la llama y volverla a colocar, ademas el fuego da mucho juego a hacer aparecer y desaparecer objetos.
y con un PEN?

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Me sumo a las felicitaciones!!! Excelente idea Marvel.. pero confiadnos algo... ¿Esto no es toda una estrategia para hipnotizarnos a todos verdad?

----------


## Marvel

Gracias Ezequiel, el caso es que con la autohipnosis, se ve que menos hipnotizarme, pienso en muchas cosas, y mira, di con esto, jajaja, en cuanto a hipnotizar a todos, ya se andará, jijiji




> Con un mechero un juego de paletas, como jean-luc bertrand, o quizá robarle la llama y volverla a colocar, ademas el fuego da mucho juego a hacer aparecer y desaparecer objetos.
> y con un PEN?



¡Sann! ¡Te me has colado! Ya puse juego con el mechero, y tocaba hacer magia con una silla de oficina.

----------


## sann

Convertiria la silla de oficina en una silla teledirigida, montaria un buen numero comico en el que me siento y la silla se aparta y no lo consigo, al final me siento pero la silla se pone a dar vueltas y a llevarme por el escenario desobediente.
q hariais con un tubo de pasta de dientes?

----------


## jonathan25

Con un tubo de pasta de dientes y un cepillo vi a piedrahita realizar un jiego de los que explica,en el que ponia pasta de dientes en el cepillo y con un pase oba quitando las tiras de color de la pasta de dientes..
Aunque simple me parecio muy bueno.

Y ahora,vosotros que hariais con una servilleta?a parte de rota y recompuesta..jeje

----------


## PauDM

Con una servilleta! Cogeria un salero/vaso y una moneda, pondría la moneda bajo el salero y taparia las dos cosas con la servilleta. Después de haberlas tapado, diria que voy a hacer desaparecer la moneda y, tras unos cuantos intentos el salero desaparece,y, magicamente se revela bajo la mesa!
Que hariais vosotros con un palillo de dientes?

----------


## Ochosi

Un palillo? Mmm... Creo que me lo tragaría, enseñando que claramente no lo tengo en la boca. De pronto empezaría a hacer gestos de dolor o asfixia, me llevaría las manos al cuello y dejaría ver como asoma la punta del palillo por la piel, y me lo sacaría del cuello. Al estilo Pardo :P

Qué hariais con un tambor de bingo?
juego-chupitos-bingo-1.jpg

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Levantar dinero seria buen punto.. Pero le pediría a alguien que saque los números... Y tendría una predicción con el resultado final..
Y como climax mostrar que la bola no gira y las pelotas no están sueltas, sino que esta todo pegado como una estatua.. los números sorteados también están duros inertes..

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Que harías tu con un rollo de papel para baño?

----------


## Marvel

Parece que este ha costado un poco más. Se me ocurrían varias cosas, pero quería algo que pudiera hacer y diseñarlo entero. Acabo de probar a ver como lo haría y creo que se sostiene.

Tomaría un extremo del rollo de papel higiénico en una mano, y pediría a un espectador que la envolviera bien, con mucho papel, incluyendo parte del brazo.
Con la otra mano, extendería un mazo de cartas sobre la mesa, y pediría al espectador que saque una de ellas, la mire y se la guarde. En cuanto lo hiciera, mientras recojo el resto del mazo y lo guardo en un bolsillo, explicaría que voy a tratar de captar la imagen de su mente, para traspasarla e imprimirla en el papel con la energía de mi aura. 
Me concentraría un momento canalizando mi poder a la palma de la mano envuelta, y pediría al espectador que me quitara el papel a tirones. Cuando lo hiciera, solo quedaría por quitar el extremo de papel higiénico que tenía sujeto en mi mano al principio, y en él está el dibujo de la carta escogida.

¿Qué se te ocurre con un árbol real que esté en un campo o en un parque?

----------


## sann

Te falta decir objeto, vaya tela chaval la idea que me has dao con el bingo, xD

----------


## Marvel

No me falta objeto, he dicho que con un árbol real que esté en un campo o parque. Aunque como no veo que nadie dice nada a saber si solo veo yo el mensaje...

----------


## pableton

Llevaría a un grupo al parque hasta un árbol viejo. Diría que ese árbol lleva toda la vida en el parque y ha visto de todo. Que a ese árbol han ido siempre las parejas desde hace doscientos años a grabar su nombre y prometerse amor eterno. Que da suerte. De hecho se pueden ver muchos grabados con iniciales. Hablo de lo que ha vivido ése árbol y de la capacidad de absorber y dar energía de los árboles, no sólo a través de la fotosíntesis. Aprovechando el lugar, el árbol y lo propicio del momento intentamos un ejercicio mágico con dos personas que tengan un vínculo fuerte. se me ocurre sacar una baraja a falta de otro elemento que nos ayude a crear una situación de azar. Elegiría a la pareja que tengo entre el público y les haría escoger una carta a cada uno y devolverla al mazo por turnos. influenciados un poco por el magnetismo del árbol a ver si sale el experimento. No pueden decírsela a nadie. Mis intentos por adivinarla son infructuosos. Les pido que me revelen su carta, es la misma. "Oye, tal vez algo de magia si hubo al fin y al cabo". de pronto, sorprendido reparo en algo, en el árbol grabado hay un corazón, con las iniciales de ambos a cada lado y el número y palo de la carta en su interior. (Si se quiere podría haber una fecha de hace 100 años)

¿Qué harías con un helado de dos bolas de cucurucho?

----------


## Marvel

Diría que como estoy a dieta, y los dulces suelen tener demasiadas calorías, tengo que comprobar si es lo bastante ligero para poder comérmelo sin saltarme la dieta.
Me concentro en él mientras lo sostengo con las manos, y lo hago levitar unos segundos. 
Después, digo que ya he comprobado que es lo suficientemente ligero y que me lo voy a comer. Lo pruebo y me quedo como insatisfecho, diciendo que con razón es tan ligero, pues no es demasiado dulce.
Para arreglarlo digo que le voy a añadir unas virutas de chocolate, que me encantan, y que no pasa nada con la dieta porque realmente el cucurucho era muy muy ligero.
Muestro la mano vacía mientras con la otra sostengo el cucurucho, froto los dedos cerrando el puño, y de él vierto las virutas sobre el cucurucho.
Se lo ofrezco a probar al espectador, y tanto si lo hace como si no, el resto va para mi estómago.

¿Qué sabes hacer con unas gafas de sol?

----------


## sujetom

Retomo este hilo porque me parece buena idea  :Wink1: 

Haría el juego en un sitio cerrado, por ejemplo, para empezar un espectáculo de close up; entraría a escena con gafas de sol, y al poco rato de empezar y presentarme diría: "Uy, disculpen, se me olvidaba que llevaba gafas de sol". Entonces me pondría los dedos en la cabeza como para concentrarme y el cristal de las gafas se volvería transparente; tras esto diría: "Lo siento, las gafas no me las puedo quitar, soy miope".

¿Qué harías tú con un piano?

----------


## Marvel

Lo tendría a vista en una esquina del escenario, uno de esos típicos pianos de taberna del oeste.

Yo  haría mi actuación de vaquero, con un poncho y mi sombrero de ala  ancha. Después de mi anterior número, anuncio algo muy especial; mi  ayudante Ekaterina (vestida de corista) va a hacer una coreografia, y  digo que espero que cuando acabe, le aplaudan mucho y le animen a  besarme si sale todo bien. Ella sale (aplausos, algún silbido sexy), me  acerco al piano y lo empujo hasta el centro del escenario, me siento en  el taburete, y de espaldas al público empiezo a tocar una típica  musiquilla del oeste.

Ekaterina hace su coreografía mágica, y la gente aplaude. Una actuación excelente. El estadio se cae.
Empiezo  a tocar la música de Bonanza para llamar la atención. Se empiezan a oir  gritos de que me bese. Ekaterina al principio se rie un poco  avergonzada, pero se acerca a mi. Cuando está al lado y se inclina para  besarme, me pongo de pie y me quito el sombrero, pero no soy yo ¡es  Tamariz! y empieza a hacer su clásico "¡Charararararaaaan!" mientras  hace como que toca el violín.

En fin, ¿qué harías tu con un tebeo de Mortadelo y Filemón?

----------


## sujetom

Siento responder yo y no dejar al resto, pero este lo tengo claro; usaría el cómic como un libro cualquiera, pero a la hora que ellos elijan una página, en esta Mortadelo tendrá un disfraz en concreto, yo tras taparme con una tela, aparecería con el disfraz correspondiente.

O para hacerlo más fácil simplemente llevaría ya unos pantalones que pegasen con el disfraz, después haría Dresscode para la parte de arriba y haría aparecer de alguna forma la máscara.

¿Qué harías tú con una cachimba?

----------


## Marvel

Le pegaría unas pequeñas pegatinas negras y redondas en el tubo, simulando agujeros, y después tocaría una canción con ella, sonando como un saxofón.

¿Qué harías con un ratón de ordenador?

----------


## MrTrucado

Haría que serpenteara, sin tocarla en ningún momento claro, y que se alzase como si fuera una cobra, y la colocaría en una urna transparente, y al entrar se transformaría en una serpiente real.
Que harías con un sacacorchos

----------


## Iban

Abrir una botella.

----------


## Iban

Y lo digo porque respondo lo que haría con el objeto, no le que me gustaría que sucediera en sueños en caso de que pudiera conseguir cualquier efecto sin tener que pensar siquiera en el método o la imposibilidad del mismo.

Que se os está yendo la pinza...

----------


## Marvel

El juego consiste en pensar el método a seguir, sino no sirve el juego/ejercicio. 
E insisto, que solo es pensar cada uno como hacerlo y describirlo, pero no como pagar los materiales o sobornar a magos populares (como en uno de las mias, jajaja) para hacerlo realidad.

Yo al principio también pensé en mi ignorancia que alguno soñaba, pero luego me lo justificaban. También hay que tener en cuenta que la descripción en muchos casos será mucho más bonita que la ejecución.

----------


## Iban

Bueno, para no ser un aguafiestas, voy a responder y así no se acaba la cadena. Pero voy a hacerlo de manera diferente a vuestros planteamientos. Voy a dar una respuesta más modesta, pero factible.

Si tuviera un piercing en la lengua aprovecharía para hacer un número de magia bizarra con el sacacorchos.

¿Qué harías tú con ésto?

----------


## sujetom

Con esa gominola haría un juego de gominola rota y recompuesta con una temática de amor, luego la haría desaparecer y aparecer debajo de una cajita vacia que tenía la susodicha espectadora como que el amor nunca se rompe y viaja entre ella y yo.

¿Qué harías con una pierna ortopédica? (¿Se me va de las manos?)

----------


## Marvel

No se me ocurre nada particularmente imaginativo, lo pusiste difícil.
Yo haría que un cojo pudiera hacer el paso de baile de inclinación a 45% de Michael Jackson.

¿Qué harías con una bocina?

PD: Quería poner la foto,pero me ha salido como miniatura adjuntada, y no se ni como cambiarla ni quitarla.

----------


## tramp

Disfrazarme de Harpo Marx y hacer un juego interpretando la historia con la bocina, mientras un intérprete intentaba explicar el juego a los espectadores, con equívocos que lo hicieran divertido.

Que haríais con un blandi blub?

----------


## Vorzi

> Que haríais con un blandi blub?


Lo primero que se me ocurre es ectoplasma en una sección de espiritismo.

Saludos.

----------


## Marvel

Tramp, la idea es buena, solo me ha faltado el efecto mágico que crearías en ese juego.  :Smile1: 

Vorzi, te ha faltado poner el siguiente objeto. No problemo, ya lo hago yo.  :Wink1: 

¿Qué harías con un casco vikingo?

----------


## tramp

Ok, entregaría la bocina a un espectador, y le diría que la hiciera sonar un número de veces entre 1 y 13, y a otro entre 1 y 4 según el palo escogido (cuyo orden habría previamente explicado), y haría aparecer la carta correspondiente.

----------

